# HELP!!! How to feed Ultra Bee Dry Feed (pollen substitute)



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes , someone in the know how please answer this query


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jadczak in Maine feeds dry sub in the spring. He feeds in buckets with a half cover...other half is cut away. He places bucket in crotch of tree at the edge of the apiary, tipped so the powder stays dry. Helps keep the bees busy and out of people's bird feeders, ag bags and dairy barns.

I expect this works well in the early spring before natural pollen becomes available. Whether or not it would work now, with some pollen coming in is anybody's guess. I would say doubtful.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I feed my girls Ultra Bee Dry Feed and they LOVE it. 15 hives go through about 5 lbs. of Ultra Bee in a half day. 

At first they did not know what it was and ignored. What I did that got them to start taking it was I put out and 5 gallon "upside down" sugar syrup feeder treated with 8 oz. of Pro Bee Health (same as Honey Bee Healthy). This really attracted the bees and stimulates their drive to feed. 



I bought some 7 lb. chicken feeders at TSC and place it on top of the 5 gallon bucket feeder:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...-hanging-poultry-feeder-7-lb-capacity-2160042

The bees go crazy over it. At least mine do. It is really dry here with no nectar or pollen to forage. 

I was not prepared for how much of the Ultra Bee they would consume and they do waste some hovering around the feeder so I have ordered the Mann Lake Dry Bee Pro Feeder to cut down on the waste and lose of feed due to dew and rain:

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1700&idCategory=

Now that I have 5 of the 10 lb. Ultra Bee buckets, I will be ordering it in the 50lb. bag which is a good bit cheap. As I gradually increase the number of hives or find someone to split with, I may consider the 1500lb. tote which cuts the price to less than half. 

The bees can definitely smell the Ultra Bee feed. If I can smell it from 50 ft. away, I am sure they can. Just have to serve it up in a way that gets their attention to try consuming it. Once a few take it back to the hive, the chaotic rush will be on to get it all. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

So, since I have only one hive, when I finally build my hive-top feeder today, I could leave room for a dry feeder next to it, all surrounded by a deep and under the lids, and use this instead of pollen patties? Can't order anything til tomorrow. Kinda broke.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Live Oak said:


> The bees go crazy over it. At least mine do. It is really dry here with no nectar or pollen to forage.


Have you looked at the combs to see if they are storing it?


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> Jadczak in Maine feeds dry sub in the spring. He feeds in buckets with a half cover...other half is cut away. He places bucket in crotch of tree at the edge of the apiary, tipped so the powder stays dry. Helps keep the bees busy and out of people's bird feeders, ag bags and dairy barns.
> 
> I expect this works well in the early spring before natural pollen becomes available. Whether or not it would work now, with some pollen coming in is anybody's guess. I would say doubtful.


I don't see them bringing in any pollen and I am feeding them all the time sugar water. My hives are going down little by little because I never fed them pollen, never had to unless it is so little that I can't see it bringing it into the hive. 

How can I get them started on it, or better yet, how did you get them started on it?


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll light this fire again if I may. I am thinking about getting some, but was curious how long it will store. I assume if it's dry and you keep it that way it should store for a good long while. I'm just not sure how much I need or how quick the bees will take it, so I'd hate to get a 50 lb bag and then have it spoil in the feeder before they figure out what it is. 

This is also my first year and attempt at feeding bees. I have 7 hives that I am carrying through the winter, and so far have lost none due to malnutrition! Even a tiny colony that I cut out of tree on 12/30/12 is doing good with just honey in the feeder on the hive. But I'd like to get all my girls a good start this spring. If 15 hives can go through 5 lbs in half a day, then perhaps I should go for the 50lb sack! Any recommendations?


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom Brueggen said:


> I'll light this fire again if I may. I am thinking about getting some, but was curious how long it will store. I assume if it's dry and you keep it that way it should store for a good long while. I'm just not sure how much I need or how quick the bees will take it, so I'd hate to get a 50 lb bag and then have it spoil in the feeder before they figure out what it is.
> 
> This is also my first year and attempt at feeding bees. I have 7 hives that I am carrying through the winter, and so far have lost none due to malnutrition! Even a tiny colony that I cut out of tree on 12/30/12 is doing good with just honey in the feeder on the hive. But I'd like to get all my girls a good start this spring. If 15 hives can go through 5 lbs in half a day, then perhaps I should go for the 50lb sack! Any recommendations?


I am carrying 20 hives through the Winter. I bought a 1500 lb. tote of the Ultra Bee Dry Feed last Spring and split about 350lbs. of it with a local bee keeping club. The remainder I packed into Lowes food grade 5 gallon plasitc buckets with the white butyl rubber seal tops. I opened up a 5 gallon bucket last weekend to fill up my feeders and it was as fresh as the day I put it in there in my opinion. Apparently the girls thought so too as they mobbed the feeders and consumed roughly 15lbs. of dry feed in the 3 days we had a really warm spell. 

They are on the expensive side but I still recommend the Mannlake Dry Bee Pro-Feed Feeders.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page41.html

Yes they cost about $96 but in my opinion, will pay for themselves in wasted dry feed because of how they keep the dry feed DRY . Once it gets damp or wet, it gets as hard as cement. 

If you can make a group buy, I would recommend buying as large a quantity as possible, the cost per pounds goes way down as you buy more. Mannlake currently has Ultra Bee Dry Feed on sale by the way. Another tip from my experience........I have tried the Ultra Bee Dry Feed in the 50lb. bag and 10lb. plastic buckets. The Ultra Bee I purchased in the 1500 lb. tote was by FAR the freshest and most recently blended. The bees almost immediately began to mob the delivery truck as soon as the driver opened the door to the trailer. I had the hide the tote in my garage until I had all of the Ultra Bee transferred to the 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Live Oak. Yeah, I get everything through Mann Lake. That free shipping over $100 is a huge savings, not to mention they pretty well always have the lowest prices. (an outsider reading this might think they're in a commercial...)

Good to hear it stores well. Unfortunately I'm a loaner and still have not signed up with the local clubs, despite having at least two at my disposal in Houston. I don't think I would ever go to the meetings, so I just saved my $20. I can certainly understand the benefits of buying in bulk, but I don't have the space for 1500 lbs. I got the 50lb bag in my cart, now I just have to get it rounded up to $100. Man, that feeder is steep! What makes it so pricey? It's just moulded plastic from what I can tell. I think I'll just set up a vacant hive box and place a pan inside of that. I don't intend to set out much at first, and will hone in on putting out only as much fresh each time as i think the bees can take.


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

about a year ago bee culter showed a feeder made from four inch pvc, with an end cap and a end for downspout ,have made three work well, hang from limb or whatever,mine are about 1 foot long


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

can you post a picture of what you're talking about Pat?


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember that article but can't seem to find it.

It's 4" PVC, maybe 6-8" long, one end is capped off with the cap of your choice, the other end is one of these as an entrance for the bees.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_24122-676-9...Search=pvc+downspout&productId=3133129&rpp=32

Put some dry feed in it and hang it horizontally from a branch or whatever with the adapter's offset "up" so it keeps the feed inside and keeps it (relatively) dry.


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

i dont know how to post pictures, sorry.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I feed dry pollen substitute in a 45 gallon drum (55 gallon if you're American). Dump in some pollen sub, put the drum on the side and raise the back end about 6 inches off the ground. I usually throw in several sticks for grooming. This year I had one drum that had pollen sub in it all summer and the bees cleaned it up in late fall after the flowers were no longer blooming. 

For those off who are storing the ultra-bee for long periods of time, do you know what Mann Lake says about shelf life. I've always been under the impression that it looses its nutritional value and basically becomes equivalent to sawdust. May another one of those beekeeper myths.

MP, I know your question is an old one, but I see a substantial amount stored in the frames in early spring. In my area the bees will take dry substitute in spring before willows and between willows and dandelions. During other times of the year they will only take it from a dry feeder during severe, prolonged pollen dearths.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya I had bees clean out the pollen feeders in the fall also. They usually dont do that because the alfalfa usually keeps pollen available well into sept.
maybe I should of had more available to them,.?


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

i told you wrong it is in am.bee journal,feb,2012 page137-139,built mine like top right of page 139. also put a strip of plastic screen wire in lip to aid getting out.also hang at a little more of angle....sorry for the wrong info..really works well, i use thin wall pipe and fittings.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

pat kelly said:


> i dont know how to post pictures, sorry.


Pat, if when you click "reply" go down a little (under your typing box) and click "go advanced". That will take you to another window. Once you're in that other window there will be 3 rows of icon's at the top of the new typing box. In the center near the right side there's a button that says "insert image". If you have the pictures on your computer then you can directly link them to the reply and they'll show up. That button is the 6th one from the right in the center row of buttons. Click on that and then you can brouse / search for your picture on your computer and insert it. I hope this helps.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was putting it in a coffee can inside a 5gal bucket on it's side but critters were getting into it at night. They figure it out faster than putting out syrup.
http://db.tt/2uhW18j4


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

If you're only doing a couple/few colonies, make patties. You can tell exactly how much each colony is using, and they're attractive and immediately available.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

are patties good in the winter? When they cluster will they still be able to use it? I've read of people that have had their patties turn rock hard. Why is this and how can it be avoided?


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom Brueggen said:


> Thanks Live Oak. Yeah, I get everything through Mann Lake. That free shipping over $100 is a huge savings, not to mention they pretty well always have the lowest prices. (an outsider reading this might think they're in a commercial...)
> 
> Good to hear it stores well. Unfortunately I'm a loaner and still have not signed up with the local clubs, despite having at least two at my disposal in Houston. I don't think I would ever go to the meetings, so I just saved my $20. I can certainly understand the benefits of buying in bulk, but I don't have the space for 1500 lbs. I got the 50lb bag in my cart, now I just have to get it rounded up to $100. Man, that feeder is steep! What makes it so pricey? It's just moulded plastic from what I can tell. I think I'll just set up a vacant hive box and place a pan inside of that. I don't intend to set out much at first, and will hone in on putting out only as much fresh each time as i think the bees can take.


Some folks like to sprinkle on top of the telescoping cover and the bees will find it and consume it. That works as long as you put just enough for them to consume in a short period. The problem with doing this is that the dry feed can attract mold. Not what you want inside your hive. Chicken feeders will work too but be sure to bring them in at night. 

You might try the Ultra Bee food patties. I tried them for the first time this year and my bees actually ate them and showed signs that they actually were attracted to them and liked them. The trick is to if possible place the food patties as close to the over wintering ball of bees as possible. This may mean placing some of the patties in between the frames. 

Yeah, I thought the price of the Pro-Feeders was beeyard robbery too. I currently have about 20 hives in various locations, some very remote. Racoons, skunks, and opposums would get into the dry feed with other feeders and it would get damp or wet from setting out at night so I gave these a try. They do work very well and the design was apparently well thought out for being bee friendly.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

delber said:


> are patties good in the winter? When they cluster will they still be able to use it? I've read of people that have had their patties turn rock hard. Why is this and how can it be avoided?


Well, if they're clustered and can't get to a patty on the top bars, they sure aren't getting to an open feeder. If they're tightly clustered the only way to get pollen to them anyways is to break the cluster and insert a frame of pollen stores anyways, and I'm very reluctant to bust up a cluster. Yes patties will dry out; I add a little vegetable oil to my mix as well as keeping them sandwiched in wax paper (when I make them up, I make the patties in squares of wax paper for the freezer. Then the wax paper help keep the patty moistened until the girls eat it). The bees chew right through it.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

In case paddies is the way you want to go, in the kitchenaid mixing bowl put 1 part boiling water to 2 parts sugar. Mix until clarified, then gradually add 1.25 parts of pollen sub slowly mixing it in with a dough attachment. If you have anise EO, add a few drops too. 

It mixes well, stays moist enough that you can simply place between two brood boxes without any need for wax paper. It should be just firm enough not to be runny.

They consume it with a gusto, especially in the spring and fall. I keep it in a sealed bucket and it stays fresh for a few weeks in or out of the refrigerator.


----------

